# Hello



## scaretastic (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello all.... never been good at introducing myself..... gah... i do a semipro haunt for a non profit group.....


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## scaretastic (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks all  so far i have to say, i like the site....


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome Scaretastic! Hauntforum is an excellent resource amongst a great community of talented people.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

scaretastic said:


> Thanks all  so far i have to say, i like the site....


And we like you. Really, look outside you window. That's one of us behind the tree, watching you. That's how much we like you. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------

